#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  What is your "go to" video game whenever you are bored?

## Bhavya

If you need a distraction from your boredom, nothing will kill the time better than an entertaining video game. There are many popular video games like Call of Duty, Counter-Strike, Player Unknowns Battlegrounds or PUBG and many more. Guys, what is your "go to" video game whenever you are bored?

----------

